# Problema con transceptor icom ic-2100



## lumin (Ene 8, 2007)

hola amigos como estan gracias por este foro.
bueno les cuento que me llevaron un transceptor móvil marca icom ic-2100, el problema fue que le conectaron una bateria de auto al revés xddd, bueno yo lo abri y el diodo de protección que trae estaba en corte ademas de la pista positiva cortada y donde entra los 12v(donde estan los cables rojo y negro)  habia un pequeño diodo malo ke al parecer era un zener de 9v(segun lo ke deduje yo) asi ke repare todo lo ke habia malo a simple vista lo probe pero no hizo ni pio, ojala me puedan ayudar o si alguien tiene el manual de servicio (circuito esquemático) por favor amigos ayudenme de antemano gracias ops:


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 8, 2007)

Hola  ,te mando esta pagina espero, te ayude suerte un saludo
http://ham.dmz.ro/icom/ic-2100h.php


----------



## lumin (Ene 14, 2007)

oiye pero como bajo el cto no cacho nada


----------



## pepepuerto (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola otra vez, yo actualmente no necesito diagramas y no he probado descargarlo,te mando otra pagina ,deseando, tengas suerte, un saludo 
http://www.mods.dk/index.php?RadioRec=icom


----------

